# JA's "Wandering Hero's" - A Four Lands Adventure (Recruiting)



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

I have gotten the bug again to revisit the "Four Lands" a world in which i have put numerous hours into developing. This will be a pathfinder adventure as it is the only system I have added to Hero Lab to date and I just love how Hero Lab takes a bunch of the stress out of fleshing out bad guys to abuse the party with.

My muse for this game is going to be simple. The party is a pack of wandering hero's / guns for hire  with no set agenda no set loyalty other than to each other and I will have a lot of mini adventures to occupy them with as well already in mind. The kicker is this..a lot of your adventures are going to be totally random. What ever i roll and comes up on the charts is what your going to have to face in random encounters as you move about the Four Lands. Partly this is for me, it takes away the endless hours of having to plan something but it also allows for randomness that makes a game fun and always challenging..You never know if the next threat is going to be a hill giant or a pack of wild boars or some ferecious demon that kicks your butt and makes you run screaming to the temple. 

Hope all that rambling made sense.

Looking for five to six players who can post once perhaps twice a week and help create a nice steady pace that is not all time consuming.

Character will start out at 5 level, you have to have some sort of rep already, and will use a 20 point buy.  You may have equipment up to a value of 10k and magic up to a value of 15k with no item being more than 7500.

As this is going to be set in the past timeline for the world feel free to play a dwarf elf etc  ... just no halflings...

Hope to hear from all of you guys..


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a dwarf fighter/rogue that I think would fit this type of game perfectly. He'd have to be rebuilt for 5th level, but if the concept fits the party, I'm interested.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutlty he sounds like he could be fun.. i am hoping this to be a more fly by the seat of your pants game well more so than usual...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Absolutlty he sounds like he could be fun.. i am hoping this to be a more fly by the seat of your pants game well more so than usual...




I've given lots of thought to running a game like that myself.


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll try it with a half-orc (if setting appropriate) or human fighter. I'm thinking of going with a dual scizore wielder. Kind of a silly style but it could fit in a game like this.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

kinem  a half orc could work  but i would lean toward human ..if you do go human i will let you buff him a little extra to make up for the no on the half orc..


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey JA, what are your character creation guidelines? I see the info on equipment, but what about stuff like point buy for ability scores, traits, and hit points?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

Tsk Tsk I did list it lol it is a 20 point buy and we will be using pathfinder..if you have something special then i will entertain the idea


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Tsk Tsk I did list it lol it is a 20 point buy and we will be using pathfinder..if you have something special then i will entertain the idea




I see where I missed the point-buy thing.


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> kinem  a half orc could work  but i would lean toward human ..if you do go human i will let you buff him a little extra to make up for the no on the half orc..




If I'm dual wielding scizores there's a -4 penalty to attack due to dual wielding 2 one-handed weapons even with the Two Weapon Fighting feat, and an additional -1 penalty for attacking with a scizore. Perhaps a custom trait or feat to reduce those penalties?


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

Hmmmm....i would be agreeable to a custom feat that would allow you to add +2 when used this way...but the catch is it will cost you two feats in order to get it and if you need to I will allow you to use your next feat in advance as the concept sounds cool.  If you want a +3 to that then it would cost you three feats....does that sound good to everyone?


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2012)

so let it be written so let it be done lol


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm making some good strides on my PC. As far as background type information goes, where do dwarves generally come from in the Four Lands? I mean, I'm familiar with the setting, but only the modern incarnation, where dwarves and elves are shunned and persecuted.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2012)

How about an exiled elven ranger (archer). Kicked out of his tribe for crimes he did commit, he his reduced to roaming the four lands.


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2012)

It was easier to build a fighter than my usual 'casters. 

JA, so here's my build, which you can check for any balance issues arising from the new feat. Without that I probably would have taken Dodge, Two Weapon Defense, and Power Attack instead.

I assumed that we would get 2 traits, and didn't roll hp as you didn't tell us how yet.

[sblock=Yon Bakerno]Yon Bakerno, CG human fighter 5

str 20 (22) / +6; lt load 173 lbs
dex 15 / +2
con 10 / +0
int 10 / +0
wis 10 / +0
cha 10 / +0

init +2; move 20'; saves Fort +6, Reflex +5, Will +3 (+4 vs fear); HD 5d10+5; hp 

CMB +11; CMD 23; add +1 for checks using scizore; total CMD 34 vs. disarm

AC 24 (+11 armor, +2 dex, +1 deflection); touch 13, flat footed 22; +1 shield to AC if using a scizore as a shield

attack: scizore +13 melee (1d10+10, 20/x2)

full attack: scizore +12 melee (1d10+10, 20/x2) and scizore +12 melee (1d10+10, 20/x2)

or sling +7 ranged (1d4+6, 20/x2; 50' range inc); move action to reload; 2 hands to reload

traits: Armor Expert (-1 acp), Magical Talent (light 1/day, 10 min)

feats: Two-weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (scizore), Weapon Specialization (scizore), Double Scizore Focus (x3), Double Slice

Feat: Double Scizore Focus
Prerequisites: Two-weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (scizore)
Benefit: When attacking with two scizores, reduce the penalty for two-weapon fighting by 1.
Special: This feat can be taken up to 3 times, and its effects stack.

Armor Training (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more maneuverable while wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each time, to a maximum –4 reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4 increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.

In addition, a fighter can also move at his normal speed while wearing medium armor. At 7th level, a fighter can move at his normal speed while wearing heavy armor.

Weapon Training (Ex): Starting at 5th level, a fighter can select one group of weapons, as noted below. Whenever he attacks with a weapon from this group, he gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls.

A fighter also adds this bonus to any combat maneuver checks made with weapons from this group. This bonus also applies to the fighter's Combat Maneuver Defense when defending against disarm and sunder attempts made against weapons from this group.

Close: bayonet [APG], brass knuckles [APG], cestus [UC], dan bong [UC], emei piercer [UC], fighting fan [UC], gauntlet, heavy shield, iron brush [UC], light shield, madu [UC], mere club [UC], punching dagger, sap, scizore [UC], spiked armor, spiked gauntlet, spiked shield, tekko-kagi [UC], tonfa [UC], unarmed strike, wooden stake [APG], and wushu dart [UC].


The fighter’s class skills are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (engineering) (Int), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).

Skill Ranks Per Level: 2 + Int modifier + 1 racial

skills (ranks/tot): survival 5/8, perception 5/5, climb 5/11

equipment:
+2 full plate (+11 armor, max dex +1 (+2), acp -5 (-3)), 50 lbs, 5500 gp
+1 adamantine scizore (1d10 P, crit 20/x2, -1 to attack; can use as shield +1 to AC; +10 vs disarm), 5020 gp
+1 mithral scizore (as silver vs DR), 3520 gp
MW cold iron scizore (), 340 gp

belt of giant strength +2, 4k
cloak of resistance +2, 4k
ring of protection +1, 2k

sling, 0 gp
sling bullets (50), 5 sp, 25 lbs

everburning torch, 110 gp

-----------
periscope, 20 gp, 4 lbs

masterwork backpack (treat str as 1 higher for carrying capacity), 50 gp, 2 lbs
waterskin, 1 gp, 4 lbs
bedroll, 0.1 gp, 5 lbs
clothing, explorer's outfit, 8 lbs
clothing, traveler's outfit (x2), 2 gp, 10 lbs
compass, 10 gp, 0.5 lb
rope, silk, 50'; 10 gp, 5 lbs
MW manacles, 50 gp, 2 lbs
signal whistle, 0.8 gp
fishook, 1 sp

grappling hook, 1 gp, 4 lbs
flint & steel, 1 gp

bag, waterproof (x2), 1 gp, 1 lb

trail rations (6 days), 3 gp, 6 lbs
--------------

tot in "=" = 150 gp, 43.5 lbs

heavy warhorse, 300 gp
studded leather barding, 100 gp
military saddle, 20 gp
bit & bridle, 2 gp, 1 lb
saddlebags, 4 gp, 8 lbs; hold 250 lbs
animal feed, 10 days, 0.5 gp, 100 lbs

horse: AC 18 (t 13, ff 14); hp 19; Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3; Init +4; Speed 50 ft; Perception +8
Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +5 (1d6+2)

34 gp

tot 25,000 gp

description:
Yon Baker is 6'6" tall, with dark hair and dark eyes, and is 23 years old.

His unusual fighting style was inspired by tales he read about an ancient warrior who rose up from slavery and overthrew a tyrant.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

Kinem, just a quick note, but it looks like you went over the 15,000gp limit for magic. Unless I misunderstood what JA meant.


----------



## kinem (Feb 23, 2012)

In JA's BK game we could use the 'regular' money for magic as well, so I assumed we could here, too.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

kinem said:


> In JA's KoB game we could use the 'regular' money for magic as well, so I assumed we could here, too.




Ah, gotcha. 25K just seemed a bit over the top for 5th level PCs, which is why I mentioned it. Not that I'm one to complain about too many magic items!


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

Hit Points
Good idea  lets go with max for all five levels.

Balance
I dont think it to be unbalance but i am not a rules lawyer per see, if anyone has any objections they may voice them and we can make any adjustments if i missed somthing..

Rhun
Dwarves usually come from the Eastlands but at this point in time they will have colonies, homes in both the borderlands and in the north.

Ghostcat
Could work very well...could be he was kicked out for convorting with Dwarfs 

Magic
Hmmm was not my intent but no harm not fould it was made in good faith and i can make adjustments I just will consider your party a few levels higher for random encounters etc 
so could be a very mixed blessing..the extra magic it is   enjoy


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> could be he was kicked out for convorting with Dwarfs




Nothing more enjoyable than a good dwarven cavort!


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry guys, I've already worked out why he is exiled and there is not a dwarf in sight. Anyway, the guy likes his women clean shaven 

On the gripping hand, the dwarves may help with his getaway.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2012)

oh my    was that a sly remark against the dwarfs


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure it was sly.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

I've written the first draft of my background and the dwarves make an appearance by popular request. However, their is definitely no cavorting.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay  looking to start next monday perhaps  if that is good.. would like one or two more players to round it out..but we will go with what we have


----------



## Lou (Feb 26, 2012)

I think if more players realized JA was recruiting again, this thread would be swamped.  I didn't see the other two threads until the games were on their third page. JA's popularity as a DM always keeps me on the sideline so others can play, but with so few posters here, I'll submit a character idea in a little bit.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2012)

OK here goes,first draft:

[sblock="llovizna"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Elf
Class: Ranger(5)
Level: 5
Experience: 15000
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages:  Common, Elven
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 16 (+3) [base 16] {07 pts + 4th level bonus}
DEX 18 (+4) [base 16] {10 pts}
CON 10 (+0) [base 12] {02 pts}
INT 10 (+0) [base 08] {-2 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {05 pts}
CHA 08 (-1) [base 08] {-2 pts}
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 55 = [(5d10)+5]
AC: 23 = 10 + 7 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 4 [DEX] + 1 [Natural Armor (amulet)] +1 [Deflection (Ring)]
Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 [DEX] + 1 [Natural Armor (amulet]
Flatfooted: 19 = 10 + 7 [Armor] + 0 [shield]  + 1 [Natural Armor (amulet] +1 [Deflection (Ring)]
INIT: +6 = +4 [DEX] +2 [Trait:Reactionary]
BAB: +5 = [+5 Ranger]
CMB: +8 = +3 (STR) +5 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 +3 (STR) +4 (DEX) +5 (BAB) +1 [Deflection (Ring)]
Fort: +7 = +4 [base] + 0 [CON] +2 [cloak] +1 [Trait:Forlorn]
Reflex: +10 = +4 [base] + 4 [DEX] +2 [cloak]
Will: +5 = +1 [base] + 2 [WIS] +2 [cloak]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Dagger +8 = +5 [BAB] +3 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4+3, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +10 = +5 [BAB] +4 [DEX] [Featoint Blank Shot] / DMG = 1d4+4, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Javelin +10 = +5 [BAB] +4 [DEX] [Featoint Blank Shot] / DMG = 1d6+4, 20x2, 30 ft. [Range]
Longbow +1 (Composite/Strength Rating+3) +10 = +5 [BAB] +4 [DEX] +0 [feat] +1 [magic] / DMG = 1d8+4, 20x3, 110 ft. [Range]
- +11 = +10 +1 [Featoint Blank Shot] / DMG = 1d8+5 = +4 [STR] +1 [Magic] +1 [Featoint Blank Shot] <30 ft. [Range]
Masterwork Curve Blade (Elven) +9 = +5 [BAB] +3 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [Masterwork] / DMG = 1d10+4 = +3 [STR] +1 [two-handed], 18-20x2
Spear +8 = +5 [BAB] +3 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d8+4 = +3 [STR] +1 [two-handed], 20x3
Spear (Thrown) +9 = +5 [BAB] +4 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d8+4, 20x3, 20 ft. [Range]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Elven Immunities
Elven Magic
Keen Senses
Weapon Familiarity[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Animal Companion
Endurance
Favored Enemy (Humanoid (Elf) = +2)
Favored Enemy (Undead = +4)
Favored Terrain (Forest)
Track
Wild Empathy[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:
Armor Proficiency, Light
Armor Proficiency, Medium
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapon Proficiency

Feats:
*1st Level:* Point-Blank Shot
*2nd Level Ranger Bonus feat:* Rapid Shot (extra shot @ -2 attack)
*3rd Level:* Precise Shot
*5th Level:* Deadly Aim (-2 Attack, +4 Damage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 30 = [6 (class) +0 (INT)] x 5 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 5
ACP: -2
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+05 =  Climb                  +03    +01   +3  +00   -2  STR
+07 =  Handle Animal^         -01    +05   +3  +00       CHA
+04 =  Knowledge (Dungeoneer^ +00    +01   +3  +00       INT
+04 =  Knowledge (Geography)^ +00    +01   +3  +00       INT
+08 =  Knowledge (Nature)^    +00    +05   +3  +00       INT
+12 =  Perception             +02    +05   +3  +00       WIS
+06 =  Ride                   +04    +01   +3  +00   -2  DEX
+10 =  Stealth                +04    +05   +3  +00   -2  DEX
+10 =  Survival               +02    +05   +3  +00       WIS
+12 =  Survival (Tracki)^     +02    +05   +3  +02       WIS
+05 =  Swim                   +03    +01   +3  +00   -2  STR
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Amulet of Natural Armor +1               2000gp 0.02lbs
Cloak of Resistance +2                   4000gp 1lbs
Dagger                                   2gp    1lbs
Dagger                                   2gp    1lbs
Efficient Quiver                         1800gp 2lbs
- Spear                                  2gp    6lbs
- Javelin                                1gp    2lbs
- Javelin                                1gp    2lbs
- Javelin                                1gp    2lbs
- Javelin                                1gp    2lbs
- Javelin                                1gp    2lbs
- Javelin                                1gp    2lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrow (Adamantine)                     60.05gp0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
Elven Chain +1                           6150gp 20lbs
Handy Haversack                          2000gp 5lbs
- Acid (Flask)                           10gp   1lbs
- Acid (Flask)                           10gp   1lbs
- Bedroll                                1sp    5lbs
- Blanket (Winter)                       5sp    3lbs
- Everburning Torch                      110gp  1lbs
- Flour (per lb.)                        2cp    1lbs
- Flour (per lb.)                        2cp    1lbs
- Grappling Hook                         1gp    4lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp    1lbs
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                     10gp   5lbs
- Wand of Cure Light Wounds              750gp  0.06lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Waterskin (Filled)                     1gp    4lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrows (20)                            1gp    3lbs
- Arrow (Adamantine)                     60.05gp0.15lbs
- Arrow (Adamantine)                     60.05gp0.15lbs
- Arrow (Adamantine)                     60.05gp0.15lbs
- Arrow (Adamantine)                     60.05gp0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow (Alchemical Silver)              2.05gp 0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Blunt                           1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow (Cold Iron)                      1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Flight                          1sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
- Arrow, Smoke                           5sp    0.15lbs
Horse (Light/Combat Trained)             110gp  0lbs
- Saddlebags                             4gp    8lbs
  - Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                   10gp   5lbs
  - Tent                                 10gp   20lbs
  - Pot (Iron)                           8sp    10lbs
  - Saddle (Riding)                      10gp   25lbs
Longbow +1 (Composite/Strength Rating+3) 2700gp 3lbs
Masterwork Curve Blade (Elven)           380gp  7lbs
Explorer's Outfit                        0cp    8lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Caltrops                               1gp    2lbs
- Candle                                 1cp    0lbs
- Candle                                 1cp    0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp    0lbs
- Fishhook                               1sp    0lbs
- Flint and Steel                        1gp    0lbs
- String (50 ft.)                        1cp    0.5lbs
- Whetstone                              2cp    1lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp    0.5lbs
- Universal Solvent                      50gp   0.02lbs
- Universal Solvent                      50gp   0.02lbs
- Universal Solvent                      50gp   0.02lbs
Ring of Protection +1                    2000gp 0lbs
Spell Component Pouch                    5gp    2lbs
Total weight carried: 46.58 lbs.
```
Treasure: 2389gp, 9sp, 3cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 76lbs
Medium: 77 to 153lbs
Heavy: 154 to 230lbs
Maximum weight possible: 230 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 123
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 118 lbs.
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Apperance: [/sblock] [sblock=Background]llovizna is the only son of Istuion Vanmin, a bowyer and his wife Melima, a fletcher. By a rare coincidence another boy, Nenion, was born on the same day. Now by elven tradition, children who are born on the same day are expected to be blood brothers. Unfortunately with llovizna and Nenion it was hate at first sight. llovizna thought that Nenion, the king's son, was a spoiled brat and Nenion considered llovizna to be a peasant; therefore beneath him. 

Time passed and while Nenion and his sycophant sought llovizna to taunt and bully him, llovizna tried to avoid them. As Istuion and Melima had a virtual monopoly on archery supplies they catered to almost every hunter and ranger that served the clan. llovizna befriended them and has he entered adolescence became an apprentice to the rangers, which tended to remove him from Nenion's reach. 

Eventually the time f the boy's coming of age approached along with their joining ceremony. Nenion was looking forward to this immensely as he foresaw an oath-bound vassal. On the other hand, llovizna looked on the event with dread. Finally he made his plans.

On the eve of his son's coming of age, the king hosted a big party to celebrate the event. As his son's blood brother, llovizna was invited. As tradespeople, Istuion and Melima were not. Shortly after midnight, when most of the guests were drunk, llovizna snook away and stole Nenion coming of age gifts; a suit of magically elven chain armor and a superbly made elven curved sword.

While llovizna was friends with all the tribes trackers, they hated Nenion to a men and looked with dread the time he took over from his father. So llovizna knew that as long as he did not leave any obvious track he would be safe. Never-the-less he left the elven lands as rapidly as possible and eventually ended up in the dwawven lands.

The dwarves did not look kindly on the young elf but after he had begged for asylum then let him stay. llovizna made himself useful to the dwarves and eventually they came to look on him as a friend but never a member of the clan.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock="Sky"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Cat, Small (Cheetah)
Class: Animal Companion (3)
Level: 3
Experience: 0
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages:  
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 12 (+1) [base 10]
DEX 21 (+5) [base 11]
CON 13 (+1) [base 11]
INT 2 (-4) [base 10]
WIS 12 (+1) [base 10]
CHA 6 (-2) [base 10]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 27 = [(3d8)+3]
AC: 17 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 5 [DEX] + 1 [size] + 1 [Natural Armor]
Touch: 16 = 10 + 5 [DEX] + 1 [size] + 1 [Natural Armor]
Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield]  + 1 [size] + 1 [Natural Armor]
INIT: +5 = +5 [DEX]
BAB: +2
CMB: +6 = +5 (DEX) +2 (BAB) -1 (size)
CMD: 17 = 10 +1 (STR) +5 (DEX) +2 (BAB) -1 (size)
Fort: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +8 = +3 [base] + 5 [DEX]
Will: +2 = +1 [base] + 1 [WIS]
Speed: 50 ft.
Damage Reduction: 
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats] 
Bite +8 = +2 [BAB] +1 [STR] +0 [feat] +0 [misc] +1 [size] / DMG = 1d4+1, 20x2
Claws +8/+8 = +2 [BAB] +1 [STR] +0 [feat] +5 [misc] +1 [size] / DMG = 1d2, 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Tricks
Link
Scent
Share Spells[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Trip
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Class Feats:

Feats:
Agile Maneuvers
Weapon Finesse
[/sblock]
[sblock=Tricks]
Attack
Defend
Down
Guard
Heel
Stay
Track[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 3 = [0 (class) + -4 (INT)] x 3 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 3 
ACP: -0
Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+05 =  Perception             +01    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+13 =  Stealth                +05    +01   +3  +04   -*  DEX
+05 =  Survival               +01    +01   +3  +00       WIS
```
[/sblock] [/sblock]
 [sblock=Shopping]This section contains the original allocation of funds.
[sblock=Standard Equipment = 10K GP] 
	
	



```
Name                    QTY Unit Cost Total Cost
Acid (Flask)                                     2	10         20
Amulet of Natural Armor +1                       1	2000       2000
Arrow (Adamantine)                               5	60.05      300
Arrow (Alchemical Silver)                        20	2.05       41
Arrow (Blunt)                                    20	0.1        2
Arrow (Cold Iron)                                50	0.1        5
Arrow (Flight)                                   20	0.1        2
Arrow (Smoke)                                    20	0.5        10
Arrows (20)                                      10	1          10
Bedroll                                          1	0.1        0
Blanket (Winter)                                 1	0.5        0
Caltrops                                         1	1          1
Candle                                           2	0.01       0
Chalk (1 Piece)                                  2	0.01       0
Dagger                                           2	2          4
Efficient Quiver                                 1	1800       1800
Everburning Torch                                1	110        110
Fishhook                                         1	0.1        0
Flint and Steel                                  1	1          1
Flour (per lb)                                   2	0.02       0
Grappling Hook                                   1	1          1
Handy Haversack                                  1	2000       2000
Horse (Light/Combat Trained)                     1	110        110
Javelin                                          6	1          6
Masterwork Curve Blade (Elven)                   1	380        380
Oil (1 Pint Flask)                               2	0.1        0
Pot (Iron)                                       1	0.8        0
Pouch (Belt)                                     1	1          1
Pouch (Belt)                                     1	1          1
Rope (Silk/50 ft)                                2	10         20
Saddle (Riding)                                  1	10         10
Saddlebags                                       1	4          4
Spear                                            1	2          2
Spell Component Pouch                            1	5          5
String (50 ft.)                                  1	0.01       0
Tent                                             1	10         10
Wand of Cure Light Wounds                        1	750        750
Waterskin (Filled)                               2	1          2
Whetstone                                        1	0.02       0
=======================================================================
TOTAL                                                  	           7608
=======================================================================
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic Items = 15GP] 
	
	



```
Name           QTY	GPs
Cloak of Resistance +2                           1	4000
Elven Chain +1                                   1	6150
Longbow +1 (Composite/Strength Rating+3)         1	2700
Ring of Protection +1                            1	2000
Universal Solvent                                3	0150
============================================================
TOTAL                                                  15000
============================================================
```
[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 29, 2012)

If this game is pre-history, does that mean arcane spellcasters are allowed? I seem to be on a magus kick....


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes  magic is allowed


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2012)

I can switch to a cleric if necessary, since there are no healers in the group, but here is my proposed LN human male magus. He's a scimitar-wielding devish dancer with Intensified Spell for 6d6 shocking grasps.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

Lou
Interesting,, I think he can be fun


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2012)

When do you expect this game to start?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

looking at thrusday  perhaps saturday depending on work....


----------



## Lou (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't we still need a cleric or other healer?

Lou - human magus 5
Rhun - dwarf fighter/rogue
kinem - human fighter with dual scizores
ghostcat - elven ranger (archer)
??


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

You dont have to have one


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

*and it begins*

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/319517-ja-s-four-lands-wandering-heros.html#post5845862


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/319517-ja-s-four-lands-wandering-heros.html#post5845862




Has everyone completed their PCs? I know I'm a bit behind.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Just opening the thread like i said i would do 
\we can start when everyone posts


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Just opening the thread like i said i would do
> we can start when everyone posts




Cool, cool. Got a rogue's gallery for this one, JA?


----------



## kinem (Mar 10, 2012)

Lou said:


> Don't we still need a cleric or other healer?
> 
> Lou - human magus 5
> Rhun - dwarf fighter/rogue
> ...




Lou, maybe you should take infernal healing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

working on the gallery give me a bit

are we ready?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

My PC is mostly ready. I've got a few little tweaks to make, like finalizing feats. But overall, I'm ready.


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2012)

When are we starting?


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

is everyone ready..the opening thread is up


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2012)

I think we are waiting for you, JA....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

Lou said:


> I think we are waiting for you, JA....




Yep, pretty sure we all posted IC weeks ago. 


Is there a Rogue's Gallery for this one?


----------



## Lou (May 21, 2012)

JA's computer crashed. He doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> JA's computer crashed. He doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.




Thanks for the update!


----------

